# Paying for Visa Fee (Spouse Visa)



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, I'm shortly returning to the USA to apply for my spouse visa.

My husband will be paying for the visa fee using his credit card, is this ok, does the system deal with differing billing names etc ok?

Also, my passport/visa is in my maiden name, do I have to put in my married name anywhere on the visa application? Is there a section for "other names"?

Can he also use his card for the expediated service on world bridge?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

On a forum like this, you need to give it a good day or two. 

Have never applied for a UK spouse visa, but I see no reason why they would care what name the credit card is in that pays for the fees. 

There are a number of threads running currently about the "strategy" of when and how to change your name after marriage. But generally, it seems like most folks apply for the visa in the name that is on their passport and then deal with the rest of it after they are settled into life in the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> On a forum like this, you need to give it a good day or two.
> 
> Have never applied for a UK spouse visa, but I see no reason why they would care what name the credit card is in that pays for the fees.
> 
> ...


Using your husband's card shouldn't be an issue, but if it's a sterling card and you are paying in US$, then there will be exchange charges (often hidden in the rate used), typically around 3%.
I agree just apply everything in the name on your passport (maiden name) and change your name after being settled in UK. When you get a new US passport in your new name, just carry both passports when travelling.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

I applied for the US to UK spouse visa (Settlement-Leave to Enter, it's a probationary period of 27 months, then you apply for the Indefinite Leave to Remain) a few weeks ago.

When it came time to pay, I tried using my credit card-promptly blocked by my issuer, lol, because I'd neglected to let them know I was going to be splashing out a large sum online. 

I rang my husband who then told me to use his credit card-I went back to the site, and it worked like a charm. No problems at all. Of course my husband had already let his issuer know he was going to be using it for expenses during my visa adventure.

As for the name change, I went ahead and did the name changes on driving license, passport, and social security almost immediately after my return to the US, before applying for the visa. I did it that way because I was going to do all of that anyway and from what I could tell it was easier to do the name changes in the US, especially the passport. 

And too, because there has been so much talk of scam marriage. I wanted UKBA to know I was very serious about being my husband's wife. 

Ymmv.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks, is the visa fee in sterling or
dollars, I thought it was in pounds sterling, they don't do anything silly and convert it to dollars first do they, if so my husband would need to use a card which didn't charge him so much for exchanging to dollars.

Thanks for all of the advice


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Thanks, is the visa fee in sterling or
> dollars, I thought it was in pounds sterling, they don't do anything silly and convert it to dollars first do they, if so my husband would need to use a card which didn't charge him so much for exchanging to dollars.


If you are applying to the British consulate in US, you pay in US$. If you use a sterling credit card, it will be converted by the cc company into sterling before appearing on statement. As I've said, exchange commission is around 2.75-3%.
The amount you pay is on WorldBridge site.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> If you are applying to the British consulate in US, you pay in US$. If you use a sterling credit card, it will be converted by the cc company into sterling before appearing on statement. As I've said, exchange commission is around 2.75-3%.
> The amount you pay is on WorldBridge site.


Thanks again for your help Joppa. I'm 20 at the moment and I'm returning back to the USA until after my 21st Birthday (in August).

I'm applying for the visa (to be post dated for after my birthday) as soon as I get back. Do you know where the bit about post dating the visa is, is it on the online form I complete when I apply for the visa online? Do I have to explain in my covering letter that I want it post dating due to my age, do I even do a covering letter (my husband has done a sponsor letter)?

Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Thanks again for your help Joppa. I'm 20 at the moment and I'm returning back to the USA until after my 21st Birthday (in August).
> 
> I'm applying for the visa (to be post dated for after my birthday) as soon as I get back. Do you know where the bit about post dating the visa is, is it on the online form I complete when I apply for the visa online? Do I have to explain in my covering letter that I want it post dating due to my age, do I even do a covering letter (my husband has done a sponsor letter)?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


Just put your travel date to UK up to 3 months ahead on the online form - no explanation needed.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Just put your travel date to UK up to 3 months ahead on the online form - no explanation needed.


Thanks a lot, I think that's everything, for now anyway!


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Will my husband have to send a notorised copy of my husband's passport? I had read on here that it wasn't needed and any copy would do? It's just now I've read on another thread that someone was rejected due to a lack of a notorised copy (along with many other reasons too).

Will I have to send any bank statements of my own as I'm not relying on any money I have (or not as is the case), will they understand I have no money as my husband has been supporting me during my stay in the UK?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Will my husband have to send a notorised copy of my husband's passport? I had read on here that it wasn't needed and any copy would do? It's just now I've read on another thread that someone was rejected due to a lack of a notorised copy (along with many other reasons too).
> 
> Will I have to send any bank statements of my own as I'm not relying on any money I have (or not as is the case), will they understand I have no money as my husband has been supporting me during my stay in the UK?


Notorised copy should not be necessary, as he is a British citizen and his passport details can be retrieved electronically by British consulate if they want to. 
Unless you have put your income and savings as zero, you should send bank statement, even though you will be supported by your husband.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Notorised copy should not be necessary, as he is a British citizen and his passport details can be retrieved electronically by British consulate if they want to.
> Unless you have put your income and savings as zero, you should send bank statement, even though you will be supported by your husband.


Thanks again Joppa. I do not have any income and have no savings, where would I declare I have nothing, do I do a covering letter or is it on the application form I do online?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Thanks again Joppa. I do not have any income and have no savings, where would I declare I have nothing, do I do a covering letter or is it on the application form I do online?


On your application form, they ask:

5.10 What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation after tax? 
5.11 Do you receive income from any other sources, including friends or family?
Yes or No
5.12 Do you have savings, property or other income (for example from stocks and shares)? Yes or No

They will also ask about your employment status.
Your husband, as your visa sponsor, will declare his income and savings with supporting documents. If there are any other sponsors, their details should also be disclosed with supporting evidence.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Joppa said:


> On your application form, they ask:
> 
> 5.10 What is your total monthly income from all sources of employment or occupation after tax?
> 5.11 Do you receive income from any other sources, including friends or family?
> ...


Thanks again Joppa, you're a real good help. Do you happen to have a full list of all the questions on the application form as I'll be by myself when I fill it in (back in USA) so I want to make sure I have all the info I need from my husband. He's already put together his sponsor letter.

Also - my husband is employed by a company who was taken over by another company a coupld of years back, his employment contract is with the old company as he has never been issued with another one. Do they need a copy of his employment contract or is 6 months wages slips enough?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shelby said:


> Thanks again Joppa, you're a real good help. Do you happen to have a full list of all the questions on the application form as I'll be by myself when I fill it in (back in USA) so I want to make sure I have all the info I need from my husband. He's already put together his sponsor letter.
> 
> Also - my husband is employed by a company who was taken over by another company a coupld of years back, his employment contract is with the old company as he has never been issued with another one. Do they need a copy of his employment contract or is 6 months wages slips enough?


You can download the form VAF4A for Settlement from Settlement - visa application guide.

I don't think employment contract is needed - just his payslips for 6 months.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks once again!

On the form it says

8.4.12 Have you lived with your sponsor in a relationship
like a marriage or civil partnership at any time (including
since a wedding or civil partnership

I've been staying with my husband as a visitor since December, would the answer to this question therefore be yes? Or is visiting (for 6 months) not classed as living with somoene?

Also, what should I class as living expenses on the form, I read elsewhere that after Mortgage/Rent and Council Tax are deducted and we must have £110 per week (the amount a couple get on benefit in UK if not working). Should I therefore put living costs as the cost of Mortgage plus the council tax?

Will I need a printer connected to my PC when I fill in the online application form or can it be saved and printed from a library etc?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Thanks once again!
> 
> On the form it says
> 
> ...


I answered yes to that question about having lived in a relationship like a marriage because I had lived with him for four months before our wedding.

Re living expenses, I just put the whole figure in the box provided, there wasn't breakdown requested. 

Also yes-better to have the printer hooked up to the computer. I thought about using the library or a thumb drive at FedEx to print out a PDF of the application and the biometrics appointment booking confirmation but decided there was so much printing and copying that a purchase of a three-in-one made more sense.

I hooked it up to my laptop no problem, and when I leave, my son will have a gently used wireless printer-copier-scanner. (WalMart, $60+tax, $13+tax for a spare black cartridge).


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I answered yes to that question about having lived in a relationship like a marriage because I had lived with him for four months before our wedding.
> 
> Re living expenses, I just put the whole figure in the box provided, there wasn't breakdown requested.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll put yes to that question, I just thought it might be dodgy because although was class it as "living" together, I am just a visitor as far as visas etc are concerned. 

I'm also now concerned about the ashcloud a bit as I'm due to go back next week and will overstay the 6 month stamp if I'm delayed by anything more than 24 hours.

My husband has a brand new printer here, I guess I could just carry it in my hold luggage and it'll save me buying one! So the application form etc is sent to you as a PDF to print? If so, then maybe the library would be ok?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Thanks, I'll put yes to that question, I just thought it might be dodgy because although was class it as "living" together, I am just a visitor as far as visas etc are concerned.
> 
> I'm also now concerned about the ashcloud a bit as I'm due to go back next week and will overstay the 6 month stamp if I'm delayed by anything more than 24 hours.
> 
> My husband has a brand new printer here, I guess I could just carry it in my hold luggage and it'll save me buying one! So the application form etc is sent to you as a PDF to print? If so, then maybe the library would be ok?


I answered yes to the living together question because it asked if in a relationship like marriage-I took that to mean we were sharing the same bed, buying groceries together, and planning for the future-you know, like a married couple would do. 

I have software on the laptop so I can click print to have a choice as to immediately printing, or saving as a pdf. 

Printing from a pdf is just like the real thing-usually, sometimes you have to tinker with the settings to get the forms to print out so that all of the text fits on the page. I didn't want to take the chance of getting the resizing wrong so I went with the printer. Also, some of the Kinko-FedEx in my area are nervous about what you might be bringing in with your thumb drive-I think they worry about virus'. Another reason for the printer.

You might want to check with your airline about the printer being transported because there is a restriction on cartridges-can't recall if it applies to carry-on or checked baggage but I do know it is out there. 

Also, I'd be nervous about the conditions it will endure in your luggage, especially if your using soft-side bags. Those baggage handlers can be, erm, callous with the bags tossing them around as they load. I really like the printer I got here and would like to take it back with me but won't be taking it due to the worry I'd get to the UK with a non-working printer.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I answered yes to the living together question because it asked if in a relationship like marriage-I took that to mean we were sharing the same bed, buying groceries together, and planning for the future-you know, like a married couple would do.
> 
> I have software on the laptop so I can click print to have a choice as to immediately printing, or saving as a pdf.
> 
> ...


Thanks, the printer is brand new in box and was cheap so I'm not woried about it breaking too much. I just want to have something to print the form as my parents (where I'll be staying when back in the US) don't have a printer.

We're already married and have been together, like a married couple, and actually married for 6 months, so I guess the answer to that question has to be yes really. I just know they only class her as a visitor due to the way she entered the country (as a visitor).


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Thanks, the printer is brand new in box and was cheap so I'm not woried about it breaking too much. I just want to have something to print the form as my parents (where I'll be staying when back in the US) don't have a printer.
> 
> We're already married and have been together, like a married couple, and actually married for 6 months, so I guess the answer to that question has to be yes really. I just know they only class her as a visitor due to the way she entered the country (as a visitor).


Yeah, I went in as a visitor too. We weren't 200% sure we could manage to adjust as old as we are, lol, so instead of the fiance visa I went over as a visitor. LOL, a month after I got there we knew we were right for each other and spent the next five months kicking ourselves for that visitor visa because it meant I'd have to go back to the States to apply for the settlement (LtE) one.


----------



## Shelby (Feb 9, 2011)

Ours is a bit different, we were married but couldn't apply for a spouse visa as I'm only 20.

We were going to wait until my birthday to actually live together and just continue to visit until then. I came over originally to visit my husband for 10 days - a few weeks after we were married but then my parents (who I was living with in the USA) decided to move states for work.

As I had nowhere to live in my state and therefore nothing to return to the US for I decided to stay with my husband for the full six months. At least it proves devotion and that we managed ok financially together.

I couldn't change my original return flight so I've had to buy a roundtrip fare this time returning just after my 21st birthday, which was a bit of a pain, but still, it'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Shelby said:


> Ours is a bit different, we were married but couldn't apply for a spouse visa as I'm only 20.
> 
> We were going to wait until my birthday to actually live together and just continue to visit until then. I came over originally to visit my husband for 10 days - a few weeks after we were married but then my parents (who I was living with in the USA) decided to move states for work.
> 
> ...


I've wondered about that round-trip ticket thing too. Money wise it looks as though buying a round trip is much less expensive than a one-way. I'm trying to figure that one out, frankly doesn't make sense to me. My husband says go for the least expensive with a refundable option, and we'll try to get some money back on the return trip I obviously won't be needing -if I get the visa, of course!


----------

